# DC, DCC only or DCC with Sound?



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Just curious what the opinions are here. While I was slow to get in I have 3 now with DCC and Sound. I did buy a Kato DC but it looks easy to update. And I did buy some Christmas sets DC but they had instruction to easily upgrade them.

So how do you guys buy? DC and update yourself? DCC? DCC and Sound? I do like the sounds and like being able to turn it off, too. How do you feel about sound? And aside from folks like us that look for forums like this, what do you think the more casual buyer likes?

Frank


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

My layout is all DCC. Much easier as verified by me being able to do it. I had a few non sound locomotives, but never run them for any reason anymore. Does not make sense to me to see a 100 tons of steel moving by silently. 

I have started buying Kato modified by their company, Kobo. I run the B unit with sound and the two A's without sound, saving myself some money. If it is just an AB unit, then always the A has sound.

With diesels I normally run all sound units, but do have consists with non sound units in them.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Mine is DCC. I try to buy locomotives that are already equipped with sound decoders, but I bought a discontinued limited edition model that was on consignment that was DCC ready and had to add a regular decoder. Another DCC sound equipped locomotive that I wanted for a year was advertised on several sites never made it into the US.

I bought that locomotive as a DCC ready locomotive and added an ESU sound decoder. It's one of my nicest and best running locomotives.

The limited edition DCC locomotive is eventually going to get a sound decoder upgrade when the cash becomes available.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I purchase DC and add a decoder. It's usually cheaper than factory DCC, and I don't have sound.

100 tons of steel isn't silent... but when I'm standing at the Shore Line in Old Saybrook, I shouldn't be able to hear a loco in Middletown, 26 miles away (but a mere 7 feet in the layout room). My personal taste is that sound ruins far more realism than it creates. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I prefer adding my own decoder. There is a little bit of cost savings to be had. I have maybe 5 or 6 locos with sound, and a dozen just with dcc. I pull out sound locos for guests as they get a kick out of it, but I’m fine just with dcc locos running for myself. I enjoy the challenge of hardwiring in a decoder.....also makes it easier at a train show or eBay to purchase as it doesn’t matter if it’s dcc ready....


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Kind of what I thought. Once you have its hard not to like it. I have 2 BLI and I got the Rolling Thunder to go with them. Pretty amazing. And a Bmann DD40AX. Pretty sweet.

I have a few engines which appear to be PNP. And quite a few DC that I need open and then see what's available for them.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

I have way too many, no question and almost all are sound. For me, my layout is large for an N scale home layout I guess. And I have 6 tunnels that without sound, I would have no idea where the train was at. I don't have the fancy little lights that would tell me. Too dumb to figure that deal out. 

I agree that they are loud at times. But I live 24 miles from the Union Pacific main line that runs along the 10 Freeway. At night we can hear the horns as they approach crossings. Not every night, but quite often. It does sound pretty neat. When we first moved up here, hearing it, we thought it was somebody with a model railroad close by. But alas not so. We are about 2200 foot above the level of the tracks, and pretty certain it is some type of echo thru the mountains. Still love to hear it. Living in the sticks does have its benefits sometimes.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Just an observation. I have lots of O gauge stuff that have sound. But running six trains in 13 x 17 room with sound, and your ears start to protest. For this reason, when I began to purchase N Scale, I decided to leave them without sound and run strictly a DC operation. I am happy with clickety-clack noise only. And, my ears have stopped bleeding.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

BobS said:


> Just an observation. I have lots of O gauge stuff that have sound. But running six trains in 13 x 17 room with sound, and your ears start to protest. For this reason, when I began to purchase N Scale, I decided to leave them without sound and run strictly a DC operation. I am happy with clickety-clack noise only. And, my ears have stopped bleeding.


I do O, too. It's what got me hooked on sound. I bought an MTH FA1 and when the prime mover started I lost my mind. I have a number of diesel and steamers now with sound. And currently mot enough room. 

So I play with my Ns for now.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

ftauss said:


> I do O, too. It's what got me hooked on sound. I bought an MTH FA1 and when the prime mover started I lost my mind. I have a number of diesel and steamers now with sound. And currently mot enough room.
> 
> So I play with my Ns for now.


If you ever get more room, I can be your supplier of O Gauge rolling stock for O-54 and smaller.


----------

